# U-Joint size



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

I just bought a fresh 12 bolt for the 65. My question is my driveshaft and old axle are out of a 442 with 3R ujoint. New axle is 1310 and old was Saginaw 3r. Can anyone tell me id the Saginaw 3r is the same as the spicer 1344. I am trying to find a conversion u-joint from 3r to 1310 and I can find 1310 to 1344. Dimensions are very close. Any help is appreciated. I would like to find something strong and not just a store brand. Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

GTO's (and Pontiac LeMans) used the 3R ujoints from '64-73. 442's always used the 3R. Most Chevrolet 12 bolt rears accepted the common Spicer 1310 .

The conversion ujoint you need is a NEAPCO 3-1330, Precision 372 will also work. In building differentials I always build with the correct pinion flange, so don't have to deal with adaptor ujoints.


----------



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks .The Precision 372 is one of the ones that says 1310 to 1344. Thats what I wanted to verify. I can get the moog 372 locally just wanted to make sure it would fit. I am not r running crazy HP but I wanted to make sure I got a strong ujoint. Any issues with strength either of these part numbers you gave me?


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Built several bracket racers, all with a 12-bolt rear. Used one of the conversion joints in every one. Never broke a joint or had any joint or DS problems. And this was using big slicks. Don't think you'd ever break one, on hard street tires. 

The Neapco 3-3130 looks to be only $11.99 + tax @ Advance.

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...GM0ioc1sqRK4FGHIul8PvVBjJ1bteyQSr0aAovH8P8HAQ

O'Reilly shows a 372 for $8.99 + Tax.

http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/d...-1_-1&keyword=3-3130&doInterchangeSearch=true

The Precision 372 is about $17 shipped from Ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRECISION-3...e8f90d3&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=281136360920

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Precision-3...-Firebird-Iroc-Trans-Am-U-Joint-/281136360920


----------



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

I appreciate the info Thanks


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

never heard of someone bustin a u-joint or a manufacturer making a crappy one.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Some of the guys over on the Pontiac Drag Racers Facebook page say they have broken joints, which in turn, caused a lot of other damage. 

They tried to talk me into going with a shaft which uses the big 1350 joints. But, I just have a mild pump gas 455 footbraker bracket car. I don't need the big joints. 

Then, somebody else said that if I was going to use the small 1310 joints, I should at least get the non-greasable kind. They say that the threaded hole and grease channels, weaken the joint. But, I've never broken a greasable joint before. And since I'm not using a trans-brake, I don't think I'll break one now.

http://www.wranglerforum.com/f210/u-joints-greasable-or-non-greasable-356026.html

"... or a manufacturer making a crappy one."

I've read that there are some inferior grade Chinese joints & slip yokes.

http://www.made-in-china.com/multi-search/car+u-joints/F1--CD_Universal-Joint-Catalog/1.html


----------

